# Abu Garcia Chrome Rocket



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Rainy day web browsing, looking at: Abu Garcia 6500 Chrome Rocket, what is the difference between the CS and CT models? Is this reel suitable for saltwater use?
Is it still in production, could not find on the Abu Garcia website?

Like it or not, good or bad, This is a nice looking reel, being old school, I am a sucker for chrome.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

CS=levelwind

CT=no levelwind

Yep good saltwater reel just maintain it..


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Bosco said:


> Rainy day web browsing, looking at: Abu Garcia 6500 Chrome Rocket, what is the difference between the CS and CT models? Is this reel suitable for saltwater use?
> Is it still in production, could not find on the Abu Garcia website?
> 
> Like it or not, good or bad, This is a nice looking reel, being old school, I am a sucker for chrome.


What kind of fishing do you do?


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

BigWillJ said:


> What kind of fishing do you do?


I'm not in the market for a reel, the shiny toy just caught my eye. I normally just chunk out some cut bait, spike it. Toss some jigs/gulp nearer shore while waiting, when arm gets tired, pop a top, sit and enjoy the day. To me that is life's enjoyment, fish on or not, but fish on is a bonus.

Still wondering if the reel is still in production as mentioned did not see on Abu website, I may have missed it.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Bosco said:


> I'm not in the market for a reel, the shiny toy just caught my eye. I normally just chunk out some cut bait, spike it. Toss some jigs/gulp nearer shore while waiting, when arm gets tired, pop a top, sit and enjoy the day. To me that is life's enjoyment, fish on or not, but fish on is a bonus.
> 
> Still wondering if the reel is still in production as mentioned did not see on Abu website, I may have missed it.


Your starting post made it appear you are looking for that reel to buy and fish with it. Are you a collector?

It's my guess, and only a guess, that reel is no longer being marketed in the States, and might be, that's might be, still available across the big pond.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Database error and got posted twice??? Deleted duplicate reply


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

http://www.veals.co.uk/acatalog/abu-6500ct-chrome-rocket-39.html#SID=4


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Hey Don, I checked Veal's earlier. It said, and still indicates, that reel is out of stock. Given the inflated prices for a chrome 6500 on Ebay, one might figure they are being grabbed up anywhere they can be found. But not sure if Ebay is the same exact chrome rocket model.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Right here in the good ole USA

https://www.catfishconnection.com/Store/Details/AG6500CSCR/REELS/ABRINTNL/ABU-GARCIA-6500CS/


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

surfchunker said:


> Right here in the good ole USA
> 
> https://www.catfishconnection.com/Store/Details/AG6500CSCR/REELS/ABRINTNL/ABU-GARCIA-6500CS/


The catfish blog discussion on that reel was dated 2008. Don't know why I didn't search their catalog after reading the blog. Thanks for posting! Catalog is dated 2017, so reckon that answers Bosco's concern on whether the reel is still in production. Though after learning he's "not in the market for a reel", it escapes me why it matters, other than good ol' curiosity.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

only bad thing about them is that they are slow to ship


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

BigWillJ said:


> Hey Don, I checked Veal's earlier. It said, and still indicates, that reel is out of stock. Given the inflated prices for a chrome 6500 on Ebay, one might figure they are being grabbed up anywhere they can be found. But not sure if Ebay is the same exact chrome rocket model.


Oops!

This should be better (In Stock):
https://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/Sea Fishing Reels/Multiplier Reels?product_id=850


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Don B said:


> Oops!
> 
> This should be better (In Stock):
> https://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/Sea Fishing Reels/Multiplier Reels?product_id=850


Heck, I'm just commenting on this thread now, because Bosco was only wondering if the reel was still in production, and he's actually "not in the market for a reel". Hopefully, posting where this reel is available might help someone else who wants one, so thanks for that.
The cost plus excise tax conversion from the breakaway/uk listing, currently comes out to around 326 USD. I haven't ordered from UK for several years, so I'm not sure if the VAT and excise tax are the same, then there is S&H. If I was in the market for that reel, which I'm not, I'd look around for a better bottom line price.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

You may have gone in the wrong direction. Exports from the UK usually do [NOT] charge VAT. The price comes down from 144 to 120. Converting the 120 to USD yields $148.78. (plus shipping)

Please correct me if I am wrong.

A few years ago the rate was around 1.8 USD per GBP. About a month ago it was 1.12. Today it is 1.24


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Don B said:


> You may have gone in the wrong direction. Exports from the UK usually do [NOT] charge VAT. The price comes down from 144 to 120. Converting the 120 to USD yields $148.78. (plus shipping)
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> A few years ago the rate was around 1.8 USD per GBP. About a month ago it was 1.12. Today it is 1.24


Too long ago to remember if I paid any kind of taxes at all on fishing equipment ordered from UK and shipped to US. I seem to remember VAT being discussed, but don't recall any details from back then.
On that website it lists what I thought was the price at 144 UK. Under that was "ex tax 120". I probably wrongly interpreted that to mean excise tax, added that 120 to the 144, and converted 264 to USD. Obviously, it seemed like a lot of tax!!!
So as you explained it, the "ex tax" means "excluding tax"? Thus 144 minus tax = 120 UK cost of reel. Makes more sense.


----------

